# Haku Pom Got a Groom Today



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Mr. Haku got a bit of a spruce up today


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

CUTE! Love his tail!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Got another grooming today


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Haku - you are looking so fly - gotta love it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

While I'm normally not a fan of color, I have to say that blue looks great with his coat color. And Haku is so freaking cute


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> While I'm normally not a fan of color, I have to say that blue looks great with his coat color. And Haku is so freaking cute


I do NOT like color on my white mini poodle. I've done it a few times and each time I like it for like half an hour and regret it, but I love doing color on just Haku's tail. The pink was the first time he had color, and the blue was his second time. We'll see what other colors we try.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

He is definitely a cutie!


----------

